# Gracie and Friends



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Our nine year old Cockatiel, Gracie, and his friends in their room. Everyone gets along really well and most of the birds fly free without any closed cages, excluding certain pairs during nesting. The 'bird room' is a re-purposed spare room which was a kitchen in the 1990's (and still has a fridge and unplugged stovetop). It is closed off from the rest of the upstairs of the house by a MagicMesh magnetic screen curtain.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Dylan&Gracie said:


>


LOVE this picture


----------



## billsgurl (Dec 28, 2014)

*beautiful room*

oh my gogosh it is absolutely gorgeous thank you very much for the pictures:grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Wonderful bird room and beautiful birds!! :excited:


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

Gorgeous room, I agree completely with CaliTiels about that picture, are those your society finches, we have been thinking about getting a couple, any chance of adding a pic of your silverbill I am a big fan of them, we have 3, such pretty sweet birds, Steve


----------



## xavaria (Dec 22, 2014)

Amazing room and such wonderful photos


----------



## dom1959 (Oct 29, 2014)

you have some lucky birds!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Awwww, cute! And what a beautiful set up.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You have a great set up in there. Do you have dogs or cats? Will the MagicMesh magnetic screen curtain keep them out?


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

We have a cat, however she lives in the lower two floors of the house and isn't allowed upstairs where our birds live. The mesh would not be able to keep either out of the room, in fact the commercial for the mesh showed it making a good pet door and that (dog/cat-sized) animals can easily slip through it.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh. Too bad it wouldn't work for the cats.
Thank you so much for the reply.
You have beautiful birds!


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my .... Your birds are gorgeous and i Love your bird room!!!!! How do you keep it sooo clean? Everyday cleaning? Or do the birds mostly hang out on the plants and such?


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

@maryellen

Thank you!

It is a lot of work and daily cleaning, yes, but it's not as bad as you might think. Just vacuuming, wiping down of shelves daily, etc. The perches are all above empty space so poop doesn't land on chairs or heads or potted plants and be hard to clean.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful bird room and really pretty birds!


----------

